# Hello!



## wishingaway (Apr 29, 2019)

New member here. Just looking for some help with marital issues.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM!! There are lots of good people here who are very friendly and knowledgeable. Post your issue and you'll get plenty of help!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You have come to a good place. Welcome.


----------

